# anyone use ortho tri cyclen while bf'ing



## segata (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm on the minipill but today my dr prescribed ortho tri cyclen since ds is eating some solids,even though he still bf's as much as before.Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

The WHO warns against it because it can cause a huge drop in milk supply. I think they say that the doctor and mother would need to discuss it and balance the contraceptive needs of the mother against the need for breastmilk of the baby.

Kellymom says "Estrogen-containing contraceptives have been linked to low milk supply and a shorter duration of breastfeeding even when started when baby is older, after milk supply is well established. Not all mothers who take contraceptives containing estrogen will experience a low milk supply, but these unaffected mothers appear to be a very small minority." http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/...rol.html#combo

Have you thought about an IUD at all?


----------



## segata (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought about the Mirena but I don't think my insurance covers it.

I'm on the minipill,bf'ing and use condoms so I wasn't concerned until the dr mentioned switching or I could get pregnant







:


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *segata* 
I thought about the Mirena but I don't think my insurance covers it.

Maybe worth checking just in case they do. It is very expensive otherwise.

If you continue with the mini pill, breastfeeding and condoms (really using them, not just occasionally) then I would think your risk of pregnancy is pretty low? Perhaps some BTDT mamas can help with some info.

I just know that the combination pill could seriously decrease your supply.


----------



## segata (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 
Maybe worth checking just in case they do. It is very expensive otherwise.

If you continue with the mini pill, breastfeeding and condoms (really using them, not just occasionally) then I would think your risk of pregnancy is pretty low? Perhaps some BTDT mamas can help with some info.

I just know that the combination pill could seriously decrease your supply.










see thats what I was afraid of,I asked the dr before leaving.I am CERTAINLY not ready to stop bf'ing and I'm pretty positive ds isn't either,he loves it!!I don't think I'm gonna start it.We use condoms EVERY time,believe me,I'm super paranoid..before ANYTHING even gets started.


----------



## MidgeMommy (Mar 22, 2007)

I haven't taken it while breastfeeding, but I just wanted to say I got pregnant with perfect use of ortho tri cyclen!









So, your doctor is wrong, no birth control is perfect. Minipill and condoms is more effective than the pill and no condoms, couple the minipill, condoms and still breastfeeding and you chances are dwindling.

Also, the combination pill after breastfeeding has been shown to INCREASE fertility is used while breastfeeding, before dropping off to aid in contraception. Something about the hormones mimicking the end of breastfeeding, which you body interprets as 'baby time.'

If you were comfortable before, I would ignore you doctor.


----------

